# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  ψάχνω να βρω databook (βιβλία αντιστοιχιών) σε μορφή pdf

## jordan t-610

καλησπέρα παιδιά ψάχνω να βρω βιβλια αντιστοιχειών(τρανζίστορ, διόδων, ολοκηρωμένων) σε μορφή pdf. π.χ. τα βιβλία της eca. :o

----------


## electronic

Καλημέρα. Μπορείς να βρεις σχεδών όλα τα IC,TR, TRIAC κτλ. στο Link  http://www.alldatasheet.com/. Υπάρχουν και άλλα site τα οποία είναι βάσεις δεδομένων σχετικά με ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήματα. Πιστεύω να σε βοήθησα.

----------


## ok1gr

Εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι για κάτι σαν το alldatasheet αλλά OFFLINE! Έχεις καμιά ιδέα?

----------


## electronic

Μπορείς να αγοράσεις από κάποιο κατάστημα το CD ECA VRT 200x όπου χ το έτος έκδοσης. Είναι πολύ καλό και έχει πάρα πολλούς ημιαγωγούς. Κάθε χρόνο ανανεώνετε και διστυχώς  :Smile:  είναι κλειδωμένο με το Laser Lock  :Laughing:  .  Επίσης αν το έχει κάποιος φίλος και δεν μπορείς να το γράψεις μπορείς να το κάνεις εγκατασταση στον υπολογιστή σου και να το δουλεύεις χωρίς το CD μέσα. Η διεύθυνση στο Internet είναι  http://www.eca.de/index.php?newlang=eng

Κάτι άλλο δεν γνωρίζω.

----------


## ok1gr

ok, thanks a lot. Το laserlock σπάει πολύ εύκολα.

----------


## siolosni

προσπαθησε να χρησιμοποιησεις το blindwrite ή το clone cd.....

----------

